# High engine oil consumption



## Afifi (Jan 20, 2014)

Advice plz


----------



## Afifi (Jan 20, 2014)

I have a 1.4 TSI Twin charged Tiguan and have reached 136000 km. The engine is consuming oil too much more than the normal for turbo charged engine and this is since I reached 90000 km. I am toping the oil with 3/4 liter every 2000 km to bring the dipstick back to max level. 
VW workshop were telling me that I have a problem with my turbo charger consuming the oil. However, I never experienced any performance problems or exhaust fumes that would indicate this is true.
I was reading around the topic and somewhere it was said that a faulty PCV can increase the oil consumption, so I went and bought it and exchanged it for trial. The oil consumption remained the same.
I checked an outside workshop and the guy told me that nothing is wrong with the turbo since there is no fault recorded there, he opened the oil cap while the engine running and showed me oil fumes coming out of it and said this is too much than the normal and said that I might need later on to exchange the short block!!!😳
I really need advice. I am not in the position to change the car now and I love it.


----------



## Nadir Point (Jun 1, 2017)

If in fact, the oil use is due to blowby from worn piston rings, which it sounds like the mechanic was trying to demonstrate, then the engine is indeed shot, needing a minor rebuild at a minimum. You should notice reduced power and fuel mileage, as well.

If in fact, this is truly the case. Can you verify there are no leaks or loss of fuel mileage and power?


----------

